# GOOD LUCK FOR MATCHING PANEL SUNDOG!! (wed 17th) - UPDATED



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just read your sig so hope I'm right!!

hope all goes well tomorrow and that they think you will be perfect parents for little bird    

kj x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks KJ, that is so sweet of you to remember!!! I am trying to remain calm (seem to spend most of my life trying not to get too excited at the moment!) but the butterflies are starting to flutter now. We are in at 10am, so will update you all later  

sundog
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Good Luck Sundog and DH

Thinking of you all today

Hugs

Mez
x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Good grief!  How did I miss that?  Sorry Sundog.  Thinking of you and dh this morning, I am sure you'll be fine, but understandably nervous.  Look forward to hearing your good news later.

Lots of love

Sanita


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good Luck sundog - not as though I think you'll need it! 
Panel at 10am - not long now..............let us know when you can, I'm sure things will be just great.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

woooooo hoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are matched!!!!
     
It was so lovely, the chairlady told us right at the beginning that it would be very straight forward and they had hardly any questions (phew!).  I felt like crying from the moment we stepped foot in the room as it suddenly felt SO close to coming true. We left the room for a minute or two whilst they conferred, and when we went back in, a box of tissues had appeared where we had been sitting which made me laugh and cry both at the same time - it was like they read my mind. The whole panel laughed too as DH, SW and I all sobbed with happiness as they told us the great news.

We have our planning meeting on 31st Oct, 2 weeks today, with a plan to bring him home forever on 5th November.    

I finish work tomorrow, so just enough time to get the house and garden in order ready for our baby coming home 

sundog

x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Have been sitting here with baited breath waiting for you to post.  Many, many congratulations to you both.  DH and I are thrilled to bits for you both.  You are going to be a mummy and have a family.  Yippee.  Yippee.  Think I will get DH to take me out for lunch to celebrate your wonderful news.  Hope you two are doing something special too.  Wish I was nearer to you so I could pop around and give you a hug.

Much love to you both

Sanita and DH.


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Yippee it sounds lovely you bought a tear to my eye good luck with your introductions and gettingyourselves ready!

Love Rebecca x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo  Fab news 

Congratulations Sundog and DH  

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations sundog & DH, what wonderful news, thank you for sharing this moment with us.

I hope your going out to celebrate tonight to mark this very special moment.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Sundog

Fantastic news      So delighted to read your post.  Congrats to you and your DH.

Lynn xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi sundog

Congratulations to you and dh fantastic news

wigan two


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations Sundog and DH   

You are now the proud mummy and daddy to your Son  "little Bird" 

Mez
xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Welcome to the mummy and daddy club.

Enjoy every moment.

So happy 4u both.

PBMx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

FANTASTIC NEWS.

ENJOY YOUR NEW FAMILY!!!
LOVE
WELSHYXXXXXXXX


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news!!!  So pleased all went well for you .

Won't be long before you have your son home.
Love
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

congrats to you both. i had tears in my eyes reading ur post.  so very pleased for u.

hope the next few weeks fly by before u finally become a family   

lots of love camly xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Congratulations!



Bx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY   
well done sundog......happy preparing  

kj x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

That's great news Sundog, wow there will definitely be fireworks in your house on 5th November   

Cindy


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

many congratulations on your wonderful news. xxxxxx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks to you all for your lovely wishes - it means such a lot.

I have just got home from my last day at school and am feeling quite overwhelmed. It has been such a lovely day - so many special memories to hold onto and I felt for the first time ever like it must be when you are pregnant in terms of the excitement that it stirs in other people. I have just sat down to read all the cards we have been given, special messages and gifts and had a little weep to myself cos I just had to let a bit out  . Even the 'little horrors' that I teach (not so little actually!) have been exceptionally sweet and excited by our news.  One boy even said he would ask his Mum if he could buy me a bunch of flowers! Ahh .

sundog
x


----------

